# Self-Help Course Signups - It's Time Again



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

It's that time again! For anyone who is interested in taking the course, here is all the info:Registration for the next session of the CFIDS and Fibromyalgia Self-Help Course ends Sept 3rd, and the course begins Sept 10th. The course is a 6-week, solution-oriented email discussion group that focuses on practical strategies for managing long-term illness. The class is designed to give you the information, skills and confidence to manage your illness more effectively. It combines sharing and support in a small group with instruction in scientifically-proven self-management techniques. The cost of the course, which includes a copy of "The Patient's Guide to Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Fibromyalgia," is $35. Click below to visit our website to learn more and to register. www.cfidsselfhelp.org .Bruce Campbell, DirectorCFIDS &Fibromyalgia Self-Help Program I'd also be interested in hearing any feedback from anyone who's taken the course!


----------

